# Broken Timing Chain, Chance of bent valves?



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a 1998 Altima that broke a timing chain, the lower chain. It's pretty "balled up" according to the guy that's looking at it. He's concerned that if we fix the timing chain ($700), the valves will be bent or damaged. To do the timing chain AND valves/heads, we're looking at $2500, or the price of a used engine.

A 98 Altima is worth $700 repair. I don't think it's worth $2500+. My question to the group is, based on your experiences, what are the chances that the timing chain is all that's broken? Is it likely valves are trashed (or worse, pistons)? I know in my old days working on Chevy's in the 60's, this was never a problem of the valve hitting the piston when a timing chain broke, but this guy says this "interference engine" it's possible.

So what do think? Worth a $700 gamble?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

quit worrying about fixing the head, the valves - everything. replace the engine. its much cheaper all the way around.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with AsleepAltima, you would be better off finding a good used engine. To answer your question, The KA24DE is an interference engine. Depending on how hard the engine was turning, you can count on ,at least ,bent valves.


----------



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

It's a matter of economics. If I just have to replace the timing chain it's about $700. If I have to also do valves/head work, it's up to about $2500. A used motor is also about $2500 (flat rate book shows 100 hours for the exchange!). 

If it's working fine, the best I can get for it is about $3000. So if I put in $2500, and sell it for top dollar, I net about $500. If I can get $1000 for it broken, I'd be ahead just to sell ot off if possible. But bottom line is I can't see putting $2500 into a 9 year old car with 112,000 miles on it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats why you replace the engine. an engine can be had for about 450 if you look in the right places. have it installed for a couple more hundred and youre back on the road - without spending 2500...


----------



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

I have two quotes for replacing the engine. Both are in the $2500 range. Like I said, flat rate book shows 100 hours labor.


----------



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

Does 2500 sound too high for a used engine installed? That's what I'm hearing around here, but maybe that's too much, and I should keep looking?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

spthomas said:


> Does 2500 sound too high for a used engine installed? That's what I'm hearing around here, but maybe that's too much, and I should keep looking?


That's too much for just installation; I would say more in the 1000 range for it to be dropped in!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats way too much. i know in phx where im from you can get an engine swapped for less than 300.


----------

